# January '12 Game Discussion Thread



## Salomon

*January 2012 Game Discussion Thread*

Now moving to a per-month structure.

Wed 04 @ New Orleans W 
Fri 06 vs Detroit W 
Sat 07 vs Toronto W
Mon 09 vs Indiana W
Tue 10 vs Sacramento W
Wed 11 @ New York L 
Fri 13 vs Washington W
Sat 14 @ Washington W 
Mon 16 vs Milwaukee W
Wed 18 vs Denver L 
Fri 20 vs Atlanta W 
Sat 21 @ Miami L 
Mon 23 vs Washington W
Wed 25 vs New Jersey L
Fri 27 vs Charlotte W
Sat 28 vs Detroit W
Mon 30 vs Orlando W


----------



## Salomon

Game just begun and Meeks is already getting abused by Gordon.


----------



## Salomon

Halftime, 47-40 Hornets.

Sloppy 1st qrt has put the Sixers in bit of a hole. Need to focus and play more aggressively.


----------



## Salomon

98-89 Sixers, 36.6 seconds left.

Holiday :jam:


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 101-93.

Big contributions from Holiday, Turner, Brand, and Hawes to end the roadtrip 3-2.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 6: Detroit Pistons (2-4) @ Philadelphia 76ers (3-2) [01/06 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320106020



> The Philadelphia 76ers are feeling very good about themselves as they finally get ready to play their home opener.
> 
> The 76ers will become the final NBA team to play at home Friday night when they take on the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Philadelphia (3-2) capped its season-opening five-game trip with Wednesday's 101-93 victory over New Orleans. The 76ers outscored the Hornets 34-20 in the fourth quarter.
> 
> "Average teams lose (this game), and teams who want to be good, they find a way to win," coach Doug Collins said. "We got off to a very sluggish start, and we dug ourselves out of it. A terrific win."
> 
> Philadelphia, averaging an Eastern Conference-best 29.8 points in the fourth quarter, has rallied from double-digit deficits to win its last two games. Its two losses on the trip were only by a combined seven points.
> 
> The 76ers will return home leading the Atlantic Division as they face a favorable schedule with 18 of their next 22 games at the Wells Fargo Center over a 36-day span, including four at home in the next five nights.
> 
> "We're 3-2, that was our mission, that's what we wanted to do and we accomplished it," guard Jrue Holiday said.
> 
> Holiday was the catalyst Wednesday with a season-high 23 points -- 14 in the decisive fourth quarter. He picked up the slack with leading scorer Louis Williams held to a season-low 10.
> 
> "I was hot like a pistol," said Holiday, who also had a season-best eight assists. "I don't know. I just looked to be aggressive and luckily tonight it was falling for me in the fourth quarter."
> 
> Although Williams leads all reserves with an 18.2 scoring average, Evan Turner turned in the biggest effort off the bench Wednesday with a season-high 21 points. Reserve forward Thaddeus Young added 10.
> 
> "Our energy level picked up," Collins said. "We had some guys come off the bench do a great job."
> 
> The 76ers have lost three of their last four home openers and went 26-15 at the Wells Fargo Center last season. Former Philadelphia legends Julius Erving, Moses Malone and Bobby Jones are expected to be in attendance.
> 
> The Pistons won two of three last season against the Sixers and have taken seven of the last nine meetings. Detroit (2-4), though, has suffered double-digit losses in its first two road games.
> 
> First-year coach Lawrence Frank's team failed to win its third straight after Wednesday's 99-83 home defeat to Chicago. The Pistons shot 40.9 percent, and their 86.8 scoring average is the NBA's third-worst mark.
> 
> "I'm not questioning effort," Frank said. "I'm concerned about execution on both ends of the floor. We had shots at the rim and shots in the paint that we didn't execute and turned into transition situations for them."
> 
> Top scorer Ben Gordon had a season-low seven points on 2-of-10 shooting. Greg Monroe had team highs of 19 points and 13 boards.
> 
> "We started off the season a little inconsistent," Gordon said. "We're still a work in progress. Even though we won the last two games, I wouldn't have told you that I think we've arrived."
> 
> The Pistons finished last in the NBA with 4.0 blocks per game last season and are at the bottom again with 2.5 this season.


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 96-73.

Hopefully this should be the end of Jodie's shooting funk.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 7: Toronto Raptors (3-4) @ Philadelphia 76ers (4-2) [01/07 - 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320107020



> Strong play down the stretch has fueled the Philadelphia 76ers' first three-game winning streak of the season.
> 
> This doesn't bode well for the Toronto Raptors, who have been particularly vulnerable in the fourth quarter.
> 
> The 76ers try to make it four in a row Saturday night when they host the Raptors in the first meeting of the season between these Atlantic Division rivals.
> 
> After opening the season with a five-game road trip, Philadelphia (4-2) became the NBA's final team to play a home game Friday, defeating Detroit 96-73. The Sixers, who play 14 of their next 17 games at the Wells Fargo Center, led the Pistons 68-62 at the 10-minute mark of the fourth quarter before going on a 24-8 run to put the game out of reach.
> 
> "It felt good just to see all the fans back here and play in front of them here in Philly," said Spencer Hawes, who finished with 16 points and 14 rebounds.
> 
> Jodie Meeks led Philadelphia's late charge, scoring 17 of his season-best 21 points in the fourth. He had totaled 24 points on 33.3 percent shooting in his first five games.
> 
> "You could see him just be delighted to finally see that ball go through the basket," coach Doug Collins said.
> 
> Philadelphia outscored Detroit 32-17 in the fourth quarter, which it is making a habit of dominating.
> 
> The Sixers are averaging an NBA-best 30.2 points in the final period, and have outscored their opponents by an average of 13.0 points in the fourth during their winning streak. Overall, Philadelphia is one of the league's highest-scoring team at 101.5 points per game.
> 
> The Raptors (3-4) have been solid defensively for the most part, allowing an average of 92.3 points, but have struggled to shut down opponents late. They're allowing an average of 26.0 points in the fourth quarter, fifth-worst in the league.
> 
> Toronto, which split four games with the Sixers last season, arrives in Philadelphia after losing 97-85 at home to New Jersey on Friday, the first of seven games in nine days.
> 
> Jose Calderon had a season-high 19 points and eight assists, but DeMar DeRozan finished with a season-worst three points and shot after averaging 18.5 points in his first six games.
> 
> "It goes back to us not stepping on the court and playing desperate," Raptors coach Dwane Casey said. "Not playing tight, but playing like a desperate, hungry team and I don't think we did that."
> 
> Like DeRozan, Andrea Bargnani also didn't have his normal scoring outburst, finishing with 17 points -- 10.5 less than he averaged in his previous four games. Bargnani averaged 23.7 points on 59.1 percent shooting in three games versus the Sixers last season.
> 
> Philadelphia's Louis Williams, scoring a team-best 17.8 points per game, averaged 7.7 and shot 25.0 percent in three games against the Raptors in 2010-11. The scoring average and field-goal percentage were both his lowest against any Eastern Conference opponent.


----------



## Salomon

Salomon said:


> Hopefully this should be the end of Jodie's shooting funk.


Guess not.


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 97-62.

First triple-back of the season coming up next.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 8: Indiana Pacers (6-2) @ Philadelphia 76ers (5-2) [01/09 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=320109020



> While their offensive has been clicking, the Philadelphia 76ers are enjoying their best start in 11 seasons behind a stifling defensive display.
> 
> The Indiana Pacers have also experienced plenty of early-season success by clamping down on their opponents.
> 
> Points could be at a premium as the Pacers visit a 76ers team seeking a fifth consecutive victory for the first time in almost two years Monday night.
> 
> Off to its best start since winning its first 10 games in 2000-01, Philadelphia (5-2) ranks near the top of the league with 100.9 points per contest. The 76ers, however, have been even more impressive defending their end of the court, where they're surrendering a league-low average of 85.6 points.
> 
> Philadelphia's defensive prowess was on full display during Saturday's 97-62 rout of Toronto. The Raptors' point total was the lowest in the 15-year history of the Wells Fargo Center and the second-lowest by an opponent since the start of the 1985-86 season.
> 
> "It's all about playing defense. We know we can score. It's all about how we react and how we respond on defense," forward Elton Brand told the team's official website.
> 
> The 76ers, who haven't won five in a row since Jan. 31-Feb. 9, 2010, have outscored opponents by an average of 23.5 points during their run.
> 
> Keeping things going, though, likely won't be easy with a Pacers team allowing an average of 89.3 points -- among the top five in the NBA -- coming to town.
> 
> On the offense end, meanwhile, Indiana's frontcourt could prove difficult to slow down if center Spencer Hawes can't go.
> 
> Hawes, posting 12.6 points and a 76ers-best 10.6 boards per game, played only two minutes after halftime Saturday because of a strained back. He is uncertain to play in this one.
> 
> "We've got Indiana coming in, who plays power basketball with (Roy) Hibbert, David West and (Tyler) Hansbrough -- big strong team, so we're hoping that he'll be back," coach Doug Collins said.
> 
> The Pacers (6-2) are coming off a one-sided victory of their own, defeating Charlotte 99-77 on Saturday. Indiana limited the Bobcats to just 32.6 shooting -- the lowest mark by an opponent in more than two years.
> 
> "It says a lot about our team because it was a grind-it-out game against a veteran team," forward Danny Granger said. "We grinded them out, we put our defense out there and played to the best of our ability. Those are the kind of games you have to win.
> 
> "I think we've got a mark on our back now. We're not going to be able to sneak up on too many people anymore. They realize that we are a good team, and we're here to stay. It makes it all the more important for us to come to play."
> 
> Granger, scoring a team-best 14.9 points per game despite shooting a woeful 30.7 percent, is one of seven players on the roster averaging double figures.
> 
> "We've got eight guys, maybe nine that could probably start on other NBA teams," he said. "That's a lot of depth. I'd like to say we have more depth than most teams."
> 
> Indiana, which split four meetings with Philadelphia last season, has taken seven of 10 road matchups in this series -- including a 111-103 victory Jan. 11 behind 27 points from Granger.


----------



## Salomon

End of 1st qrt, 25-20 Sixers.

Looks like it's going be a real grinder.


----------



## Salomon

Halftime, 45-40 Sixers.


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 96-86.

Ugly game, but good win nonetheless.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 9: Sacramento Kings (3-6) @ Philadelphia 76ers (6-2) [01/10 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320110020



> The Philadelphia 76ers are one of the biggest surprises of the young season, though they're quickly showing they have every intention of being in a similar position come season's end.
> 
> Seeking a sixth consecutive victory for the first time in nearly three years, Philadelphia hosts the struggling Sacramento Kings on Tuesday night.
> 
> The 76ers (6-2) continued their best start since winning 10 straight to open the 2000-01 season with a 96-86 victory over Indiana on Monday. Andre Iguodala bounced back from some recently lackluster performances to score a game-high 20 points.
> 
> Iguodala shot 6 for 26 with 25 points over his previous three games combined.
> 
> "As long as we continue to keep our mistakes low and be defensively sound, we'll be fine," Iguodala said.
> 
> Coach Doug Collins praised Iguodala for his solid effort.
> 
> "(Iguodala) played his best all-around game," Collins said. "He was great defensively and I thought he hit some huge shots."
> 
> Collins guided Philadelphia to the playoffs in his first season before falling to Miami in five games, and he said his team has raised the bar to start 2011-12.
> 
> "I think last year we were growing up, trying to learn how to win games," Collins said. "Our execution is better. You have to grow up in this league and learn how to make those plays."
> 
> Monday marked the beginning of the 76ers' stretch of three games in three nights -- which ends with Wednesday's visit to New York -- and they'll be looking to win six in a row for the first time since a seven-game run from Jan. 6-17, 2009.
> 
> Philadelphia had won six straight meetings with Sacramento until the Kings' 114-111 overtime victory March 27, when Marcus Thornton scored a game-high 32 points.
> 
> Thornton, though, shot only 5 for 16 and scored 13 points in Sunday's 104-97 loss to Orlando, dropping the Kings (3-6) to 1-1 under new coach Keith Smart, who beat Milwaukee 103-100 in his debut Thursday after replacing the fired Paul Westphal.
> 
> Tyreke Evans scored a season-high 28 points, while DeMarcus Cousins had 16 points and 10 rebounds in a little over 22 minutes due to foul trouble.
> 
> Sacramento, which has lost three of four, fell despite shooting a season-high 52.1 percent and holding Orlando to 42.5 percent from the field. However, the Kings committed 17 turnovers to 10 for the Magic.
> 
> "We've just got to get better with late-game situations," said Cousins, who had only four points and four rebounds in the second half. "It's not something we can get overnight, but we have to continue to get better. We are taking steps forward."
> 
> It won't get any easier as Sacramento plays its next five and eight of its next nine games on the road. The Kings have lost all three of their games away from home by an average of 22.0 points.
> 
> They will look to avoid losing their first four road games for the first time since 2008 when they face Philadelphia, where they have dropped four of the last six meetings.
> 
> Seven Kings scored in double figures in their victory in Philadelphia in March to help overcome 28 points from Jrue Holiday and 16 points and 15 rebounds from Spencer Hawes.


----------



## Salomon

63-42 Sixers.

Kings' defense is laughably bad.


----------



## Salomon

Mullet-man providing more garbage time comedy by getting a tech seconds later after subbing in.


----------



## HKF

Evan Turner doing his thing. This Sixers team has really been sharing the ball.


----------



## Basel

Sixers of to their best start since 2000-2001 after winning their sixth straight tonight. Don't think anyone saw this coming. Good for them, though.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The fact that none of these players have an ego make this work. The way they work on both ends of the floor is something beautiful to see. It's a team that has definitely performed better than the sum of its parts.

Also there's the fact that this win streak isn't built on things that can't be repeated on a nightly basis. The lack of ego also allows Doug Collins to go from giving someone major minutes one night to pulling back big time the next to balance things out.

I really want to see them in a closer game, and vs better competition. I think they win the game tonight.

I'll definitely be going to as many games as I possibly can this season.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 10: Philadelphia 76ers (7-2) @ New York Knicks (5-4) [01/11 - 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320111018



> So far this season, it's the Philadelphia 76ers and not the New York Knicks who are upsetting the balance in the Atlantic Division.
> 
> The Knicks, however, are starting to show signs that they're still capable of doing that.
> 
> The 76ers look to match their longest winning streak in three years when they face the Knicks at Madison Square Garden on Wednesday night.
> 
> Heading into the 2011-12 season, the Knicks (5-4) were expected to be the main threat to Boston's run of four straight division titles. Instead it's been Philadelphia (7-2) that has taken on that role.
> 
> The 76ers lead the Atlantic by two games on second-place New York and are 2 1/2 ahead of the Celtics.
> 
> "Our guys came back in great shape, we're young, we're resilient," second-year coach Doug Collins said.
> 
> Philadelphia is one victory shy of matching its seven-game winning streak from Jan. 6-17, 2009, after a dominant performance in a 112-83 win over Sacramento on Tuesday.
> 
> Elton Brand had 21 points and 10 rebounds after totaling 20 and 15 in his previous three games combined.
> 
> His 9.6 points per game is a long way from his career 18.7 average.
> 
> "If we win, I'm happy. I always have confidence in my game," Brand said. "I'm not impatient. I knew eventually my time would come where I'll be the go-to guy."
> 
> He was certainly that against the Knicks last season, averaging 26.3 points and 9.3 boards as the division rivals split four meetings, including two at MSG.
> 
> Another big effort from Brand could give the 76ers a sweep of this stretch of three games in three nights.
> 
> Philadelphia has won four of its last six visits to the Garden, despite losing the most recent 117-103 on Feb. 6.
> 
> New York enters this matchup with momentum after beating Charlotte 91-87 on Monday for its third straight win.
> 
> The Knicks have limited opponents to an average of 87.7 points during the streak. Another strong defensive effort was necessary Monday with New York shooting 38.0 percent from the field while hitting just 1 of 10 3-pointers.
> 
> "There's going to be definitely nights where we've got to lean on our defense, but I think once we start clicking we'll be in the upper 100s and these games will be blowouts," said center Tyson Chandler, who made 7 of 8 shots for 20 points while grabbing 13 rebounds.
> 
> If the Knicks are going to extend their streak, they'll likely need better shooting performances from Carmelo Anthony and Amar'e Stoudemire.
> 
> Anthony leads the Knicks with an average of 26.6 points, but he's been held to 17.5 while making 34.4 percent of his shots over the last two games after topping 30 in each of the previous three. The star forward is also trying to bounce back from one of his worst shooting efforts of the season, making 6 of 18 from the field and 9 of 13 from the line for 22 points Monday.
> 
> Anthony had 31 points and 11 rebounds in a 97-92 win at Philadelphia on April 6.
> 
> Stoudemire sparked the Knicks' win in the last home meeting with the Sixers, scoring 41 points with four blocks.
> 
> He's averaging 23.8 points and 11.0 boards in four games after missing two with a sprained left ankle. Stoudemire matched his season high with 25 points Monday despite shooting 7 of 25 from the field.


----------



## Salomon

28-15 Knicks.

Starting off real bad.


----------



## bball2223

As a Knicks fan, I'm surprised to see us beating you guys so far tonight. I just tuned in, but I expected you guys to win. We have not been a good team at all this season, although we've improved since getting blown out by Charlotte a week ago.


----------



## 29380

The Knicks have been better since they put Toney Douglas where he belongs on the bench. Knicks should win this game the 6ers are on last game of a back to back to back and without Spencer Hawes. LOL at Andre at the 4 guarding Amar'e.


----------



## Salomon

45-35 Knicks.

Andre with the nasty slam dunk.


----------



## Salomon

Knicks4life said:


> LOL at Andre at the 4 guarding Amar'e.


Yeah, the Sixers' front-court depth is easily their biggest weakness by far.

Young and Iguodala pretty much exclusively play the 4 and 3, while Brand has to slide to the 5 for a good chunk of time.


----------



## 29380

Yeah missing Hawes who has quietly been one of the leagues most improved players is really hurting them.


----------



## HKF

Sixers 3rd game in a row. Them losing wouldn't be a shock. Knicks should win this game.


----------



## Salomon

What the hell Thad !?


----------



## bball2223

You guys were just way too flat tonight. Knicks played pretty sloppy, so I won't complain with a W, but if that wasn't your 3rd game in a row I think the result is different.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 11: Washington Wizards (1-9) @ Philadelphia 76ers (7-3) [01/13 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=320113020



> The Philadelphia 76ers' lengthy winning streak is over. Back-to-back games against the lowly Washington Wizards could help them start another one.
> 
> The 76ers go for their first 5-0 start in Philadelphia in nine seasons Friday night when this home-and-home set begins.
> 
> Seeking its first seven-game win streak since Jan. 6-17, 2009, Philadelphia (7-3) shot a season-worst 39.5 percent from the field in an 85-79 loss to New York on Wednesday.
> 
> It was the 76ers' third game as many nights, their first such stretch of a compressed season that was necessitated by the lockout.
> 
> "We're not going to blame the schedule or anything like that," said forward Elton Brand, who had 10 rebounds but shot 4 of 11 and scored 11 points. "Every team has a tough schedule this season and you have to give (the Knicks) credit. They outplayed us when it counted."
> 
> The Atlantic Division leaders now return home where they have won their games by an average of 23.8 points. Philadelphia, which plays 14 of 17 at the Wells Fargo Center, last opened 5-0 at home during a 10-0 start in 2002-03.
> 
> The 76ers defeated Washington in the last two matchups last season -- both in Philadelphia -- after the Wizards extended their winning streak in this series to five with a pair of overtime home wins.
> 
> Before opening a five-game stretch in Washington on Saturday against Philadelphia, the Wizards (1-9) will try to snap an eight-game road losing streak. They have lost their five road contests this season by an average of 15.7 points.
> 
> They shot a season-worst 31.0 percent in a 78-64 loss at Chicago on Wednesday after making a season-high 48.8 percent from the field in a 93-78 victory over Toronto the day before.
> 
> John Wall shot 4 of 13 and finished with 11 points and eight assists against the Bulls. The second-year point guard has averaging 9.7 points while and has gone 10 of 35 from the field in the last three games.
> 
> "He's just right now in a bad rhythm," coach Flip Saunders said. "We've just got to watch some film, talk to him and try to get him to slow things down."
> 
> Wall had team highs of 23.3 points and 11.3 assists per game against the 76ers in 2010-11.
> 
> Wizards forward Andray Blatche was also a tough matchup for Philadelphia last season, averaging 18.3 points and 7.2 rebounds. Blatche, however, could miss a second straight game with a sore right shoulder.
> 
> Without Blatche, Washington was outrebounded 62-46 on Wednesday.
> 
> Philadelphia is among the league's best rebounding teams at 45.2 per game. The 76ers, though, might be without center Spencer Hawes for a second consecutive game with a lower back strain.
> 
> He is averaging 11.1 points, a team-high 9.1 rebounds and 2.9 assists.
> 
> "We really missed a guy like Spencer in a game tonight because he's our best passing guy and we like to play out of the post and do some of that stuff," coach Doug Collins said.
> 
> Brand led Philadelphia with 18.0 points and 7.0 rebounds a game versus Washington last season.
> 
> The 76ers, winners of six of seven at home in this series, also host the Wizards on Jan. 23.


----------



## Salomon

33-23 Sixers.

Some really bad turnovers from the start, but now back on course midway through after the timeout.


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 120-89.

Now gotta go two-for-two.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 12: Philadelphia 76ers (8-3) @ Washington Wizards (1-10) [01/14 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320114027



> The Philadelphia 76ers' unselfish play has them as the surprising leaders of the Atlantic Division. The Washington Wizards aren't showing much of an attempt at being balanced, and their record is suffering for it.
> 
> After routing the Wizards on Friday, the 76ers will get another chance Saturday night when the teams meet in the finale of a home-and-home series at the Verizon Center.
> 
> Philadelphia (8-3) trounced Washington 120-89 on Friday night, shooting 55.3 percent while going 12 of 18 from 3-point range. It led by as many as 34 points in the third quarter.
> 
> As has been the case all season, the Sixers received a balanced scoring effort from a roster that features six players averaging in double figures. On Friday, seven players scored at least 10 points, led by Jodie Meeks, who tied a career high with 26.
> 
> "We're having a lot of fun," Meeks said. "No one is selfish on this team."
> 
> Meeks, who played only 16 minutes in a loss to New York two nights earlier, went 10 of 11 from the field. He came in shooting 38.8 percent but went 6 of 7 beyond the arc, scoring more than seven points for the fourth time this season.
> 
> "It's just one night," he said. "Every night's not going to be like that, I know that. I just try to run the hot streak as long as I can."
> 
> While Meeks played 36 minutes, the rest of the starters each played fewer than 29 and should be well-rested for the rematch. That includes Spencer Hawes, who had 10 points and 10 rebounds in 19 minutes after missing the previous game with a strained lower back.
> 
> While Philadelphia -- which has won seven of eight, five by at least 23 points -- has been pleased with how many players are getting involved in the offense, Washington's John Wall is frustrated by what he describes as selfish play.
> 
> The Wizards (1-10), who have dropped two straight since beating Toronto on Tuesday, allowed the Sixers to score 36 points off 19 turnovers while also giving up 32 fast-break points. Washington, which is last in the NBA in scoring with 84.1 points per game, scored just 58 through three quarters Friday.
> 
> The Wizards have averaged 15.0 assists the last two games and for the third time in five games had more turnovers than assists.
> 
> "If everybody's going to be selfish, it doesn't matter what the lineup is," Wall said. "When you're a losing team, guys don't want to hang around with each other. Win a few games and we'll be OK."
> 
> Wall was held to seven points on 3-of-8 shooting to go along with five turnovers. The second-year point guard is averaging 9.0 points and shooting 30.2 percent the last four games.
> 
> Washington has lost three straight to Philadelphia -- all by double digits on the road -- but has won four in a row in the series at home by a combined 11 points.


----------



## Salomon

So ******* tired watching Brand playing the 5.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 13: Milwaukee Bucks (4-7) @ Philadelphia 76ers (9-3) [01/16 - 2pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320116020



> The Philadelphia 76ers are off to their best start in more than a decade thanks to a perfect record at the Wells Fargo Center.
> 
> That mark doesn't seem to be in much danger with a game against the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> The 76ers look to improve to 6-0 at home Monday afternoon against the Bucks, who are trying to avoid opening a season with eight straight road losses for the first time in 35 years.
> 
> Philadelphia (9-3), off to its best start since opening 10-0 in 2000-01 -- the season of its last NBA finals appearance -- is winning with defense, unselfish play and its ability to protect the ball.
> 
> The Sixers, who are averaging an NBA-low 12.5 turnovers, matched a season best with eight turnovers in Saturday's 103-90 win over Washington to sweep a home-and-home set. Louis Williams had a team-best 24 points while Andre Iguodala added 23 for Philadelphia, which has seven players with scoring averages in double digits.
> 
> "We don't have a superstar," said Iguodala, who is averaging 14.3 points. "So we don't get those foul calls, the whistles as much as the teams that do have one. So we have to do the little things right."
> 
> The Sixers are also doing plenty right on the defensive end. They lead the NBA in field-goal percentage (40.1) allowed and rank second in scoring defense (86.2 ppg).
> 
> Philadelphia's defense has been particularly outstanding at the Wells Fargo Center, where it has won its first five home games by an average of 25.2 points. The Sixers are limiting visitors to 79.0 points per game, 37.6 percent shooting overall and 18.3 percent from 3-point range.
> 
> None of that bodes well for Milwaukee (4-7), which has dropped six of its last seven in Philadelphia including both visits last season as the teams split their four-game overall series.
> 
> Making matters worse for the Bucks, who are undefeated at home, is the fact they're an NBA-worst 0-7 on the road.
> 
> "We've been very energetic at home, but we board the plane and we're half-asleep out there," coach Scott Skiles said after Friday's 102-76 loss in Dallas.
> 
> The offense can't seem to get in gear away from Milwaukee, averaging 87.0 points on 39.9 percent shooting. The Bucks, who are 0-7 on the road for the first time since 2004, haven't opened a season with eight straight road losses since dropping their first 16 in 1976-77.
> 
> "We've got to get a least one road win. Geez." said Brandon Jennings, who is averaging a team-best 18.7 points.
> 
> Jennings has been a prime offender on the road. He's averaging 22.0 points on 54.4 percent shooting at the Bradley Center, versus 16.9 points per game on 39.5 percent shooting away from Milwaukee.
> 
> The struggling Bucks could receive a lift from Andrew Bogut, who is expected to play after sitting out against the Mavericks.
> 
> The seven-foot center, averaging 13.5 points and a team-high 9.2 rebounds, failed a pregame check for concussion symptoms after hitting the back of his head on the floor during Thursday's victory over Detroit.
> 
> Bogut's presence on the court usually indicates good things for the Bucks, who are 4-2 when he plays but have lost all five games he has missed.


----------



## Salomon

> @preston76 #Sixers update - Evan Turner (rt. quad contusion) will not play today against the Bucks.


Mullet-man might have to be put in the rotation. :uhoh:


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 94-82

And Mullet-man only played 6 minutes. :champagne:


----------



## Salomon

*Game 14: Denver Nuggets (9-5) @ Philadelphia 76ers (10-3) [01/18 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320118020



> The Denver Nuggets handed their most recent opponent its first home loss of the season. They might have a hard time doing the same against the surging Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> Off to their best home start in nine seasons, the 76ers look to remain undefeated at the Wells Fargo Center when they host the Nuggets on Wednesday night.
> 
> Sitting comfortably atop the Atlantic Division for the moment, Philadelphia (10-3) has opened with six straight home victories for the first time since a 10-0 start in 2002-03. Philadelphia has averaged 102.5 points at home while holding its opponents to 79.5 per game.
> 
> One of four unbeaten teams at home, Philadelphia is also tied with Orlando for the second-best record overall in the Eastern Conference, 1 1/2 games behind Chicago.
> 
> "I'm down to win all of them," said third-year guard Jrue Holiday, averaging a career-high 15.0 points. "All the home games, away games. We can go undefeated from here on out. I'm cool with that."
> 
> Holiday scored 24 points, Andre Iguodala had 21 with seven rebounds and Louis Williams added 17 off the bench as the 76ers went 11 of 23 from 3-point range Monday while winning their third in a row, 94-82 at home over Milwaukee.
> 
> "They're a very underrated team," Bucks center Andrew Bogut said. "They move the ball well, they're very well coached."
> 
> Despite coming off the bench every game this season, Williams is averaging a team-leading 16.2 points -- 20.0 in his last three games. Iguodala, (14.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg), chosen as part of the 20-player men's Olympic basketball pool, has totaled 44 points in his last two contests.
> 
> "I think (Iguodala's) got a great chance (to make the Olympic team) if he stays healthy," coach Doug Collins said. "He's gotten off to a great start for us this year."
> 
> Iguodala had 24 points in Philadelphia's 110-99 home victory over the Nuggets last Jan. 30 as the 76ers completed a season series sweep. Holiday scored 22 in a 95-89 win at Denver on Dec. 26, 2010. Philadelphia has defeated the Nuggets (9-5) three straight times in all.
> 
> However, Denver has now won three of four overall after handing Milwaukee its first home loss with a 105-95 victory Tuesday. Corey Brewer scored a season-high 22 points while Danilo Gallinari and Nene each added 14 in Denver's successful opener to a five-game trip.
> 
> The Nuggets average 104.1 points per game, second in the NBA only to Miami's 107.2. They've been held below 100 points just three times.
> 
> Defensively, Denver is coming off one of its best efforts after forcing 19 turnovers and holding the Bucks to their fewest points in five home games.
> 
> "Our mental approach to the game was much, much better to start the game, especially on the defensive end," said guard Aaron Afflalo, who blocked two shots.
> 
> The Nuggets have allowed an average of 104.3 points in their last three games versus Philadelphia.


----------



## Salomon

Guess we gotta go overtime then.


----------



## Salomon

Good god that was a awful ******* call.


----------



## Salomon

What the hell are you thinking Jrue!


----------



## Salomon

Sixers lose 108-104 in overtime.

Man I feel like punching something.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 15: Atlanta Hawks (11-4) @ Philadelphia 76ers (10-4) [01/20 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320120020



> While the Atlanta Hawks have won each game since Al Horford's demoralizing injury, their schedule hasn't been particularly intimidating.
> 
> They'll likely receive a much stiffer test with a trip to Philadelphia.
> 
> In a meeting of division leaders, the Hawks look to win their fifth straight Friday night against a 76ers team trying to bounce back from its first home loss.
> 
> Since Horford tore his left pectoral muscle in a 96-84 loss in Indiana last Wednesday, an injury that will keep him out for most -- if not the rest -- of the season, Atlanta (11-4) has rallied to win four consecutive games.
> 
> It's a little hard to gauge Atlanta's status without its All-Star center, however, because all four games were at home and three were against teams with sub-.500 records. The Hawks' lone victory over a winning team came Wednesday, 92-89 over struggling Portland.
> 
> Joe Johnson had 24 points and came up with a big steal with just over a minute left to send the Trail Blazers to a fourth defeat in five games.
> 
> Johnson's play has been one of the biggest reasons Atlanta is undefeated since Horford went down. He is averaging 24.8 points and 5.5 assists in the last four games after averaging 16.7 and 3.4 in the first 11.
> 
> "Everybody really made a conscious effort to step their play up," Johnson said. "There's an understanding that without Al, we're missing a big piece of what we do here. Everybody has really focused in a lot more and really stepped their game up."
> 
> Josh Smith has also made giant strides during the winning streak, averaging 20.8 points on 54.9 percent shooting and 11.8 rebounds. He averaged 15.8 points, shot 49.0 percent and grabbed 8.5 boards per game to start the season.
> 
> "I didn't know how we were going to fare without (Horford) because he does so much for this ballclub," Smith said. "I think we were able to answer the bell."
> 
> While the Southeast Division-leading Hawks are brimming with confidence, a win in Philadelphia would likely give a better idea of whether they are for real.
> 
> Atlanta split four games with the Sixers last season, with Horford's play affecting the outcomes. He combined for 35 points and 25 rebounds in the victories but sat out one loss with a bruised back and finished with eight points on 4-of-12 shooting and nine boards in the other.
> 
> The Atlantic Division-leading 76ers (10-4) are coming off Wednesday's 108-104 overtime loss to Denver, their first setback in seven games at the Wells Fargo Center. Andre Iguodala, who finished with 11 points, 10 rebounds and nine assists, had a chance to win the game in the fourth quarter but made 1 of 2 free throws with four seconds remaining.
> 
> It was a tough loss for Philadelphia, which squandered a 14-point lead to fall for just the second time in 11 games.
> 
> "We have to keep that mindset the entire game," said Elton Brand, averaging 10.3 points. "We can't become satisfied with a 14-point lead. We got to keep mashing and get up 20."
> 
> Brand is one of seven players with scoring averages in double digits for Philadelphia, which can attribute some of its success to its unselfish play. Reserve Louis Williams is averaging a team-best 15.7 points and starting point guard Jrue Holiday is scoring 14.9 per game.
> 
> The Sixers are also winning behind a stingy defense that is allowing an average of 87.4 points, second-best in the league. Prior to struggling against the high-powered Nuggets, Philadelphia had allowed an average of 82.4 points in its previous 10 games.


----------



## Salomon

Sixers win 90-76

Great second-half effort.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 16: Philadelphia 76ers (11-4) @ Miami Heat (10-4) [01/21 - 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320121014



> The Miami Heat got some unexpected resistance from the Philadelphia 76ers in the first round of last season's playoffs during their run to the NBA finals.
> 
> Philadelphia is proving this season its solid play in that series was no fluke.
> 
> The Heat may again be without Dwyane Wade when they host the Atlantic Division-leading 76ers in a playoff rematch -- and possible late-round postseason preview -- Saturday night.
> 
> Second-seeded Miami beat Philadelphia in five games to advance to the second round, but aside from a 94-73 loss in Game 2, the 76ers gave the Heat all they could handle. The other four games were decided by no more than eight points, with the final three decided by six or fewer.
> 
> The 76ers (11-4) have seemed to use that series as motivation. They lead the Atlantic Division by a full five games and have won four of their last five after beating Atlanta 90-76 on Friday.
> 
> Philadelphia trailed by eight at halftime but pulled away after a 14-0 run in the third quarter.
> 
> "I thought our guys went fast in the first half, and alone," coach Doug Collins said. "I thought we went far in the second half, and together."
> 
> Thaddeus Young scored a game-high 20 points while Jrue Holiday added 16 points and 11 assists.
> 
> "We can play (well) against tough teams," said Andre Iguodala, who scored 11.
> 
> Collins said he wanted a win badly after the 76ers fell 108-104 in overtime against Denver on Wednesday.
> 
> "You win this game. You don't lose two in a row at home," Collins said.
> 
> Philadelphia, though, hasn't had much regular-season success against Miami in recent years.
> 
> The Sixers have lost seven straight matchups, including a three-game season sweep last season. They have lost nine straight in Miami -- playoffs included -- and it may not get any easier against a Heat team that improved to 5-1 at home with a 98-87 win over the Los Angeles Lakers on Thursday.
> 
> LeBron James scored 31 points and added eight rebounds and eight assists for the Heat (10-4), who played their second straight game without Wade while he nurses a sprained right ankle.
> 
> James fought off a cold to have another solid outing. He's averaging 33.0 points and 8.0 assists over his last three games.
> 
> "A chest cold can get to you at times," James said. "But I felt like I could help the team."
> 
> His effort helped Miami improve to 5-0 this season without Wade, who is questionable despite practicing Friday.
> 
> "We don't take (James') talent for granted, nor do we take Dwyane's talent or Chris (Bosh's) talent," coach Erik Spoelstra said. "They're special players and they can rise to the occasion."
> 
> James averaged 23.6 points and 9.7 boards in the eight meetings against the Sixers last season.
> 
> Louis Williams leads Philadelphia with 15.1 points per game, though he was held to six Friday. He averaged only 10.8 points in the playoffs, but his 3-pointer with nine seconds remaining in Game 4 helped the Sixers to an 86-82 win -- their only victory over the Heat in the last 12 meetings.


----------



## Salomon

Voose is hurt.


----------



## Salomon

Also, why the **** is Turner still on the bench?


----------



## Salomon

Lavoy Allen is in.

The white flag has been hung up. :sigh:


----------



## Salomon

Why is Lavoy Allen still in?


----------



## Salomon

*Game 17: Washington Wizards (2-14) @ Philadelphia 76ers (11-5) [01/23 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320123020



> The Philadelphia 76ers and Washington Wizards have seen plenty of each other the last two weeks. That's no problem for the 76ers, who have had little trouble in recent matchups.
> 
> Philadelphia will try for its fifth straight victory against Washington on Monday night at Wells Fargo Center.
> 
> The Atlantic Division-leading 76ers have dropped two of three, including a 113-92 defeat at Miami on Saturday. While Philadelphia (11-5) didn't have to contend with Dwyane Wade, it allowed the Heat to shoot 54.3 percent and trailed by as many as 21 points.
> 
> Louis Williams scored 22 points to lead five players in double figures, but Andre Iguodala was held to a season-low four points and starting center Spencer Hawes missed a third straight game with a left Achilles' strain.
> 
> Rookie Nikola Vucevic, who started in Hawes' place, strained his left knee midway through the third quarter, although Philadelphia said he could have returned. He had a season-high 13 points and nine rebounds.
> 
> "We hung around and fought there a little bit," coach Doug Collins said. "(Miami) wore us down."
> 
> Hawes could return Monday when Philadelphia faces Washington for the third time in 11 days. The Sixers swept a home-and-home series Jan. 13 and 14 by scores of 120-89 at home and 103-90 on the road. Williams averaged 21.5 points in those games.
> 
> Philadelphia has won four straight overall against the Wizards by an average of 19.8 points.
> 
> The Sixers are eager to get a season-high seven-game homestand off to a good start. Philadelphia is 7-1 on its own court, holding teams to 82.6 points, and it will try to put up similar numbers in a favorable first half of the home stretch. The first four games are against teams with losing records, including a Washington club that is 0-6 on the road while shooting 38.0 percent and averaging 82.3 points.
> 
> The league-worst Wizards (2-14) are trying to avoid a third straight loss. They've given up at least 100 points in six straight, falling 100-94 to Boston on Sunday.
> 
> John Wall had 27 points, 10 rebounds and seven assists while Nick Young scored 19 points. Washington took an 84-83 lead with 6:06 remaining, but the Celtics regained control with a 10-2 run.
> 
> Despite the loss, the Wizards feel they are taking steps in the right direction. After the back-to-back defeats to Philadelphia, their last three losses are by an average of six points.
> 
> "Ten days ago we weren't competing at a high level," coach Flip Saunders said. "We've gotten to the point now we're competing at a high level. Now we've got to find a way to close out these games."
> 
> Wall has been a big reason for the more competitive play. On Sunday, he shot 9 of 18, recording a double-double for the second straight game. The second-year point guard is averaging 24.4 points, 8.2 rebounds and 8.4 assists the last five games after scoring 12.8 points in his first 11 games.
> 
> With Wall playing better, the Wizards, one of the NBA's lowest scoring teams at 89.0 points per contest, have put up 102.3 in the last four.


----------



## Salomon

> @preston76 Coach Collins tells media both Hawes & Vucevic are out tonite. Brand missed morning prax (gastroenteritis), is listed as game time decision


...


----------



## Salomon

*Game 18: New Jersey Nets (5-13) @ Philadelphia 76ers (12-5) [01/25 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320125020



> The Philadelphia 76ers are eager to continue taking advantage of a homestand that begins against some of the NBA's worst teams.
> 
> They'll try to improve to 9-1 at home Wednesday night by defeating the New Jersey Nets for the ninth straight time.
> 
> Philadelphia (12-5) began this seven-game homestand with Monday's 103-83 win over league-worst Washington. The next three opponents for the 76ers are New Jersey (5-13), Charlotte and Detroit.
> 
> Coach Doug Collins challenged veterans Elton Brand and Andre Iguodala to prepare the team for this stretch of games.
> 
> "You have to call on your veteran guys and I did," Collins said. "I talked to the guys about how important it is for you guys to come out and set the tone (with) what we have to do.
> 
> "We have a seven-game homestand here and this is going to be so important to where we're heading. And now we've got Jersey on Wednesday."
> 
> Brand shook off a stomach virus for 17 points and nine rebounds Monday while Jrue Holiday also scored 17 for a 76ers team that built a 30-point halftime lead despite playing without starting center Spencer Hawes (left Achilles' strain) and forward Nikola Vucevic (quadriceps strain).
> 
> "It's a lot of fun playing with these guys," Brand said. "It's a fun team to play on."
> 
> Philadelphia's eight-game win streak over New Jersey is the longest by either team in this series. Brand, Holiday and Louis Williams all averaged at least 14.0 points while shooting 51.5 percent or better in last season's four-game sweep.
> 
> All of those games came with the Nets having Brook Lopez available, but Deron Williams played in only one of those matchups. Lopez is currently out with a right foot injury, while Williams is leading the Nets after being acquired Feb. 23.
> 
> The Nets had two other starters out Monday in a 110-95 loss at Chicago in their third game in as many days. Damion James has missed the last 11 contests due to a foot injury, and New Jersey got a surprise when rookie MarShon Brooks was scratched before tip-off with a sore left Achilles' tendon.
> 
> Coach Avery Johnson was forced into using his 10th different lineup, with Anthony Morrow scoring 15 points in Brooks' place.
> 
> "Just when we get excited about having the same lineup, a guy goes out 20 minutes before the game," Johnson said. "It's just something that we're dealing with. It's something that I have to manage."
> 
> The Nets are averaging just 91.8 points, and have been particularly poor in getting off to slow starts by averaging 20.1 in the first quarter.
> 
> Philadelphia, meanwhile, is brimming with confidence after matching a season high with 30 assists Monday. Iguodala handed out a season-best 11 and three other Sixers had at least four.
> 
> "I'm all about connecting," Collins said. "I think connecting plays are what really makes a team special."
> 
> The 76ers are passing the ball well while averaging a league-low 11.6 turnovers thanks to quality ballhandling from the likes of Iguodala, Williams and Evan Turner.
> 
> "We're trying to win every game and take advantage of everything and take advantage of that home court," Turner said.


----------



## Salomon

Sixers lose 97-90 in OT.

Damn this one is bad.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 19: Charlotte Bobcats (3-16) @ Philadelphia 76ers (12-6) [01/27 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320127020



> Strong defense keyed the Philadelphia 76ers' fast start, but lately they've had some trouble slowing down opponents.
> 
> Facing a Charlotte Bobcats team that could again be without its top two scorers might help them get back on track.
> 
> The 76ers try to avoid losing back-to-back games for the first time Friday night when they host the woeful Bobcats.
> 
> Philadelphia (12-6) won 10 of 13 games through Jan. 16, holding opponents to league lows of 40.6 percent from the field and 25.3 from 3-point range while ranking second in points allowed (85.8 per game). The Sixers have since lost three of five games and the defense hasn't been as sound, surrendering averages of 95.4 points on 47.0 percent shooting from the floor and 37.3 from beyond the arc.
> 
> Part of Philadelphia's struggles may stem from injuries to its top two centers. Starter Spencer Hawes has sat out the last five games with a left Achilles strain and his backup, rookie Nik Vucevic, missed the last two because of a left quad strain. Both are listed as day to day.
> 
> "We definitely need our bigs," Elton Brand said after Wednesday's 97-90 overtime loss to New Jersey. "We're looking forward to getting them back, but we just couldn't get stops."
> 
> The Sixers could have better luck against the Bobcats (3-16), who are averaging a league-worst 85.0 points since Jan. 6 and might be missing starters Gerald Henderson and D.J. Augustin.
> 
> Henderson, scoring a team-high 15.4 points per game, sat out his first contest of the season Wednesday against Washington with a sore back and his status is uncertain. Augustin, who averages 13.6 points and a team-best 6.6 assists, has missed the last two games with an inflamed toe and will miss at least three more.
> 
> Without them, the Bobcats showed little life in a 92-75 loss to the Wizards, shooting 35.9 percent en route to their sixth straight defeat and 12th in 13 games. Matt Carroll, who came in averaging 2.2 points, scored a team-high 17 in his first start, while rookie Cory Higgins also recorded a season best with 13.
> 
> "Talent is what's most important in this league. If you don't have the talent, it's very difficult to win, it's very difficult to execute, it's very difficult to do anything," coach Paul Silas said. "Right now, we just don't have that. Our scorers, our two leading scorers are not playing, how are we gonna score?"
> 
> Playing without Augustin doesn't bode well considering how instrumental he was to Charlotte's lone win in three games against the Sixers last season. He scored a career-best 31 in a 100-97 victory last Jan. 20.
> 
> Andre Iguodala and Thaddeus Young led Philadelphia against the Bobcats last season, each averaging 16.7 points, but neither has been scoring much lately.
> 
> In his last three games, Iguodala is averaging 7.7 points -- 5.5 below his season average. Young is averaging 10.0 points in his last three contests after combining to score 42 in his previous two.
> 
> The Sixers, 8-2 at the Wells Fargo Center, are two games into a seven-game homestand.
> 
> The Bobcats, 3-10 all-time in Philadelphia, have lost seven consecutive road games and were held below 90 points in all of them.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 20: Detroit Pistons (4-16) @ Philadelphia 76ers (13-6) [01/28 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320128020



> The Philadelphia 76ers have avoided consecutive defeats so far this season but it's been nearly two weeks since they've earned back-to-back wins. A visit from the Detroit Pistons might help them remedy that.
> 
> The 76ers will try to build on a strong defensive performance Saturday night while attempting to deny the Pistons only their second road win this season.
> 
> Philadelphia (13-6) has split six games since a 9-1 stretch, and kept a pattern of alternating losses and wins going with an 89-72 win over lowly Charlotte on Friday night.
> 
> The Atlantic Division leaders limited the Bobcats to 38.6 percent shooting and a 4-for-15 performance from 3-point range while allowing their second-fewest points in a game this season. For the second straight contest, Lou Williams had a team-best 17 points off the bench.
> 
> "We've always been good at bouncing back," point guard Jrue Holiday said.
> 
> Holiday and the rest of Philadelphia's starters also got plenty of rest during the rout and that could help them Saturday.
> 
> "To not have guys play heavy minutes is a real blessing," coach Doug Collins said.
> 
> Collins' team is seeking its first back-to-back wins since a three-game run Jan. 13-16. The 76ers might have a chance to pull that off against the Pistons (4-16), who are 1-8 on the road and coming off another bitter defeat.
> 
> The 76ers, meanwhile, own one of the best home records in the Eastern Conference at 9-2 and blew out Detroit 96-73 at the Wells Fargo Center on Jan. 6 as Jodie Meeks scored 21 points.
> 
> Collins, though, isn't taking the Pistons lightly.
> 
> "Detroit is better than its record," he said. "They're playing good basketball, and they've got good guards. They're a very good defensive team. We're going to have to play well to get that game tomorrow night."
> 
> After falling short against Miami two days earlier, Detroit appeared that it might earn its third win in 15 games and first in three contests Friday. Instead, the Pistons blew a six-point lead over Atlanta in the final 54 seconds of regulation en route to a 107-101 overtime loss.
> 
> "We kicked that game. We should have won the game, but we didn't make winning plays down the stretch," coach Lawrence Frank said. "I think we were defeated as soon as (the tying 3-pointer with 1.9 seconds left) went in, and the game went to overtime. We have to be mentally tougher than that."
> 
> Greg Monroe scored at least 20 points for the second straight game with 22. He also had a team-best 22 during the loss in Philadelphia earlier this month.
> 
> The Pistons might have as many as four players out for this visit. Tayshaun Prince is dealing with a family matter while Ben Gordon (shoulder), Will Bynum (foot) and Charlie Villanueva (ankle) are injured.
> 
> The status of Philadelphia starting center Spencer Hawes is unknown because of a strained left Achilles, and rookie big man Nik Vucevic is dealing with a left knee quad strain.
> 
> The teams have split their last six overall matchups with the 76ers winning two of the last three. All three of those games have been in Philadelphia.


----------



## Salomon

*Game 21: Orlando Magic (12-8) @ Philadelphia 76ers (14-6) [01/30 - 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320130020



> Orlando Magic coach Stan Van Gundy is running out of ideas to help solve his team's offensive woes.
> 
> A visit to Philadelphia may not be the answer.
> 
> The 76ers have used one of the league's top defenses to compile a sterling home record, but they'll be trying to end a six-game home losing streak against Orlando when they seek a rare win in the series Monday night.
> 
> The Magic (12-8) scored 100 or more points in eight of their first 13 games en route to a 10-3 start, but they've topped 92 just once over their last seven contests. They've dropped five of those seven while averaging 81.1 points on 38.8 percent shooting.
> 
> Orlando had one of its better recent shooting performances Sunday at 48.4 percent, but shot a season-low 44.8 percent (13 of 29) from the free-throw line in a 106-85 home loss to Indiana. The Magic committed 19 turnovers and finished with 24 fewer field-goal attempts than the Pacers en route to their third consecutive defeat overall.
> 
> With 24 points, All-Star center Dwight Howard was the only Orlando player to score more than 14.
> 
> "We're in a real tough stretch and guys are playing poorly," Van Gundy said. "I don't know what else we can do. ... It's easy to find the reasons. The hard part is to make it better. That's frustrating to me as a coach."
> 
> What could add to the Magic's frustration is a matchup with the 76ers, who are allowing 87.0 points per game and 41.8 percent shooting in their second season under Doug Collins.
> 
> Philadelphia (14-6) has held its last two opponents to fewer than 75 points, most recently in a 95-74 win over Detroit on Saturday in which the Pistons shot 34.9 percent.
> 
> Andre Iguodala had 10 points and 10 rebounds for his eighth career triple-double and first this season while helping the Sixers improve to 10-2 at home. Lou Williams scored a team-high 17 points off the bench for the third straight contest.
> 
> "To me, winning is the most important thing," Iguodala said. "As long as we are continuing to win, that's most important. Stats are nice and I'm happy to get the triple-double, but I'm most pleased that we got another win."
> 
> Philadelphia hasn't won often lately against the Magic, dropping 15 of the last 17 matchups. It's lost 10 of 11 at home in the series.
> 
> The Magic will be trying to avoid matching their longest skid from last season, but they'll be playing once again without starting point guard Jameer Nelson.
> 
> The point guard missed Sunday's game with concussion-like symptoms after taking a blow to the head and jaw during a 93-67 loss at New Orleans on Friday.
> 
> Philadelphia center Spencer Hawes has missed the last seven games with a strained left Achilles', while rookie forward Nikola Vucevic has been sidelined for the last four with a left leg injury.
> 
> Hawes' absence might make it easier for Howard to continue his recent success in Philadelphia. He's averaged 24.0 points and 62.2 percent shooting in his last three games there, recording a double-double each time.


----------



## Salomon

Tony Battie matches his season-high with 6 points.


----------



## Salomon

End of 3rd quarter, 58-42 Sixers

Sixers have 18 assists to the Magic 5


----------

